# TSE:EXE versus TSE:CSH-UN versus TSE:NWH-UN



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone have any comments about Extendicare versus Chartwell Seniors Housing REIT versus Northwest Healthcare Properties REIT?

Anyone been following them?


Cheers


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

I looked at EXE a few years back. I was concerned with their US exposure to Medicare / Medicade so I took a pass. This was around the time there were some rumors of fraud on billing to the Fed Govt by long term care facilities. Not sure if that's all blown over yet or not.

Not too familiar with the others.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

There is a thread on Northwest Healthcare, recently started by fevelle :
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/15747-Any-thoughts-on-Northwest-Healthcare-(NWH-UN-TO)

I have a small position in Northwest, but I am not too familiar with the other two.
It seems that both EXE and CSH are primarily focused on the aging demographic market, whereas NWH is more generally diversified with hospitals and other health care facilities.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Extendicare cut their dividend a few months ago. Last time I ran the numbers, they still had a payout ratio that was high.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Xoron said:


> I looked at EXE a few years back. I was concerned with their US exposure to Medicare / Medicade so I took a pass. This was around the time there were some rumors of fraud on billing to the Fed Govt by long term care facilities. Not sure if that's all blown over yet or not.


Extendicare's current plan is to split the US and Canadian operations into separate operations sometime this year.
http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/nu...e-divide-u-canadian-businesses-190925408.html




HaroldCrump said:


> There is a thread on Northwest Healthcare, recently started by fevelle :
> http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/15747-Any-thoughts-on-Northwest-Healthcare-(NWH-UN-TO)


Not much in the thread though ...




HaroldCrump said:


> I have a small position in Northwest, but I am not too familiar with the other two.
> 
> It seems that both EXE and CSH are primarily focused on the aging demographic market, whereas NWH is more generally diversified with hospitals and other health care facilities.


Good points to consider ... thanks.


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

HaroldCrump said:


> There is a thread on Northwest Healthcare, recently started by fevelle :
> http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/15747-Any-thoughts-on-Northwest-Healthcare-(NWH-UN-TO)
> 
> I have a small position in Northwest, but I am not too familiar with the other two.
> It seems that both EXE and CSH are primarily focused on the aging demographic market, whereas NWH is more generally diversified with hospitals and other health care facilities.


Like Harold said, I have a little bit in Northwest Healthcare. About 3% of my total portfolio actually. Not sure about the other two, and I've only been in for less than a month.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Holding a small position in CSH. The company has done well in the past and the chart looked pretty good up until the entire REIT sector took a recent hit - fears over rising interest rates. They have a decent payout ratio, a good occupancy rate and a decent future growth outlook. I was looking for seniors housing predominately so I passed on NWH.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Based on my research, I like,
Northwest Healthcare Prop REIT (NWH.UN)


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Another difference is that it appears that Extendicare have converted from an income trust and is now paying eligible dividends.

The other two are still REITs and are paying anywhere from 83% to 100% RoC.


Cheers


----------

